# What Are You Playing?



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is just like the "What's that in your speaker" thread. Except this deals with what game you are currently playing and/or what's the last game you played.

It can be any kind of video game from any console. So PC games, hand held games, Nintendo games, Sony games, Square-Enix games, Action games, RPG's, Puzzle games, etc.  *All kinds games are all allowed here*. Just clarifying things up.

I used the search button and found no similar threads really.


Lets get this ball rolling:





*Mario Kart 64*


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 2, 2012)

Started playing Fire Emblem games again. Finished my first run of FE6 last week and 3 simultaneous runs of FE7 this weekend.

Just got a .iso of FE9 for Dolphin, and I plan on starting FE10 and transferring the data from FE9 as soon as I finish that playthrough.


I almost forgot how incredibly addictive these games are.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS)

Assassin's Creed (PS3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2012)

Soul Caliber IV.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 2, 2012)

Disgaea 2 still......almost to the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Right now I'm playing Harmony of Dissonance.


I am that fucking tapped for games.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 7, 2012)

Started on Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness (PSP).


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 7, 2012)

Strolling down memory lane with Tiberian Sun.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 7, 2012)

God of War III


----------



## AndrewRogue (Apr 7, 2012)

Assassin's Creed I (PS3)


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 11, 2012)

Total War: Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai and Sonic Heroes (GC version)


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2012)

Skullgirls. :33


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Skullgirls. :33



This but the trial.


----------



## Doge (Apr 11, 2012)

Super smash brothers 64 online.



Yeah yeah, it's on the computer.  My friends on vacation from spring break and he's planning on selling me his n64.


----------



## CallMeCelly (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished God of War II, and I'm going to switch to something else.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising. Shit is hurting my hand.


----------



## raizen28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yakuza Dead Souls,MGS4


----------



## Gino (Apr 13, 2012)

Tales of the abyss 3ds

Super Mario Land 3d

Last remnant PC

Resonance of fate ps3 

Phoenix Wright justice for all on 3ds

final fantasy 13 ps3

Shadow hearts pcxs2 (emulator in 1080p)


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 13, 2012)

Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii)


----------



## Hana (Apr 13, 2012)

*Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney* - I know, I know. I am way behind when it comes to handheld gaming. So far I freaking love it! I keep laughing out loud in public and freaking people out.


----------



## Gino (Apr 13, 2012)

Hana said:


> *Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney* - I know, I know. I am way behind when it comes to handheld gaming. So far I freaking love it! I keep laughing out loud in public and freaking people out.



You just entered into a epic saga enjoy


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2012)

Shadow of the Colossus HD probably soon.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Tribes: Ascend and Super Crate Box.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2012)

Temple Run.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 14, 2012)

Infamous 2, going through ALL of the UGC this time.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Apr 14, 2012)

mostly skullgirls.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 14, 2012)

if anyone plays the xbox version of warriors orochi 3, we should co op because that's what i'm playing now


----------



## Divine Death (May 12, 2012)

Pokemon Blue, doing a Ratatta-only run.

Katawa Shoujo. Just started that one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 13, 2012)

Infamous 2 

Time to make people bawling out their eyes when I bring down the wrath of Zeus on their innocent heads!

Being Evil can be so fun sometimes.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 13, 2012)

batman arkham city.


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2012)

Phoenix Wright Justice for all
Tales of the abyss 3ds
Resonance of fate
Demon Souls


----------



## Magicbullet (May 13, 2012)

Crusader Kings 2 from Paradox


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
I'm late, I know. ._.


----------



## Norc (May 13, 2012)

Assassin's Creed:Revelations (PS3)
Pokemon Heart Gold (NDS)


----------



## Gino (May 13, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*
> I'm late, I know. ._.



Better late than never.

I'm gonna play this to prep my self for skyward sword


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> I'm gonna play this to prep my self for skyward sword


Oh, Skyward Sword... I wanna play that, too.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (May 14, 2012)

*Persona 3 FES* (From PSN - PS2 Classic) 

My ps3 can't play PS2 games so this was a great opportunity to try the game, plus it didn't cost much.


----------



## Phoenix84 (May 14, 2012)

Alan Wake (Xbox 360)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 14, 2012)

taking a break from batman arkham city & playing uncharted 3 now.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2012)

Still playing the Dragon's Dogma demo.


----------



## creative (May 14, 2012)

a while ago I was hunting down a golden egg for RE5. PS3.


----------



## Gino (May 14, 2012)

Rayman Origins PC


----------



## Sedaiv (May 14, 2012)

X Box 360: Mass Effect 3 & Skyrim & Darksiders (I switch a lot)
Playstation 3: Heavy Rain


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2012)

Pokemon Black, still training for the first E4 run.


----------



## Griever (May 17, 2012)

PC: FEAR, FEAR 2: Project Origins and FEAR 3. 

Tomorrow i'm starting Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City.


----------



## lathia (May 17, 2012)

Fate Extra on PSP. I always guess the wrong attacks.


----------



## creative (May 17, 2012)

I'm playing fruitninja.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 18, 2012)

max payne 3.


----------



## SenshiManny (May 20, 2012)

Mario Tennis Open
Super Robot Wars Original Generations 1
Super Robot Wars Alpha 3
Super Robot Wars Z2 Saisei-hen
Kinda switching between the three Super Robot Wars...taking a break by playing Mario Tennis


----------



## Overwatch (May 20, 2012)

Diablo 3. Demon Hunter on Nightmare.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma demo.


----------



## Phoenix84 (May 21, 2012)

Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition 

Need for Speed: Shift (Xbox 360)

Sonic Generations (Xbox 360)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 21, 2012)

Dark Souls.

Fuck that, going to return it back tmw and replace it with less challenging game that wouldn't result in a controller being destroyed..


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 21, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss 3DS


----------



## God Hand (May 21, 2012)

NeoGeo Battle Coliseum (360)

and

Ugly Americans: Apocalypsegeddon (360)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 27, 2012)

I'm re-playing Infamous (PS3) again, currently trying to get all of the blast shards and dead drops.


----------



## raizen28 (May 27, 2012)

Max Payne 3


----------



## Phoenix84 (May 27, 2012)

Naruto: Rise of a Ninja (Xbox 360)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 2, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss for 3DS.


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jun 3, 2012)

call of duty: Mw3 (xbox 360)
The world ends with you (DS)


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 18, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS)

Breath of Fire 2 re-translation (SNES)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 18, 2012)

Lollipop Chainsaw (PS3), though I don't imagine I'll be playing it for much longer....


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2012)

Bioshock, Lone Survivor and Super Meat Boy, but the former gets more focus for now.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2012)

Ys Origin PC
DMC 4 Pc
Tales of the abyss 3ds


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 19, 2012)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 19, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles and Tales of the Abyss (3DS version).


----------



## Mr Bear (Jun 19, 2012)

MW3 for Xbox 360.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 28, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising (on chap. 16 now)

Breath of Fire (GBA)


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2012)

Currently playing a mixture of MLB 2K12, and when that game inevitably freezes on me or the 2K server is down I'm working on Mass Effect.  Both on Xbox 360.

I kind of want to play the Mother series soon though.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 1, 2012)

Arc The Lad 1 (Certainly underrated yet good game.)

Metal Gear Solid Collection.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 1, 2012)

walking dead and minecraft 360


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2012)

Playing _'Garou: Mark of the Wolves'_, it's extremely fun.

Terry Bogart is the shit.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jul 1, 2012)

mw3 and turtles in time


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 1, 2012)

Spec Ops The Line PC


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Persona 3: FES (PS3)
Pokemon Conquest (DS)

And soon I'll be playing Pokemon Black 2 (DS)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 1, 2012)

Soul Nomad & The World Eaters
Persona 3: FES
Masoukishin


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished Quantum Conundrum, Spec Ops: The Line, and The Amazing Spider-Man. Three very short games in need of some polish. Spec Ops was the biggest surprise.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 4, 2012)

Currently playing Lollipop Chainsaw. (and I got that darn "Hey Mickey" stuck in my head")

Will play Dragon's Dogma and Game of Thrones when I'm done disemboweling zombies.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 4, 2012)

Playing Megaman Battle Network 3 in my spare time and... now mostly just Gundam Battle Operation.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Dragon Warrior III (GBC)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 4, 2012)

Day Z.  lovely mod, if unstable and laggy. and a lot of noobs just running gunning and killing everyone :/

DoW2: Retribution. Fantastic game, been playing it on and off since release. 

Crusader Kings 2: best explained like a grand strategy, historical game that feels a lot like Game of Thrones.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

halo reach!


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 4, 2012)

League of Legends


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

Tales of the abyss 3ds
 gta 4 pc
 Rayman origins pc
 The last remnant pc
 Ressonace of fate ps3
 dead or alive dimensions


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 5, 2012)

Game of Thrones RPG PC
not a pretty looking for a game released in 2012, but the story is damn good.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm playing Battlefield 3, Metro 2033, and DMC HD Collection.


----------



## Forcer (Jul 5, 2012)

Phantasy Star Online 2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 5, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 2 (MK Kollection)

Even on very easy mode, I get raped big fucking time. No matter what I do, they mostly find a way to fuck me over!

Or I'm just a piece of shit gamer, maybe.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jul 5, 2012)

Pokemon White


----------



## ryne11 (Jul 5, 2012)

Shadows of the Damned. Some noise glitches, but overall a really good experience


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 6, 2012)

NBA 2k12 for sure. My guy is carrying the Bulls to a third title.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 6, 2012)

Played a bit of *Black Ops* and *AC Revelations*.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 6, 2012)

Not really sure why I decided to bust this out and play, but I've been playing a bit of Chameleon Twist lately haha


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Mortal Kombat 2 (MK Kollection)
> 
> Even on very easy mode, I get raped big fucking time. No matter what I do, they mostly find a way to fuck me over!
> 
> Or I'm just a piece of shit gamer, maybe.



the older mortal kombat games could have a wicked hard story mode/tournament mode even on the easiest difficulties. it isn't just you bro. I have MK3 ( I think it's 3 anyway) on the xbox live arcade and I get taken to town every single time regardless of difficulty.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sonic Adventure 2(Dreamcast)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising
Pokemon Emerald

Would like to get back on Yoshi's Island and One Piece Unlimited Adventure, but also Tales of the Abyss (3DS) and Pokemon Conquest.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 7, 2012)

Uncharted 3 and inFamous 2.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 7, 2012)

Gargoyle's quest 2 for the NES. 
Demon's Crest for the SNES.

Team Fortress 2 ( PC obviously).


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 7, 2012)

Fairy Tail Zeref's Awakening (PSP)

Yeah, still playing it.  Doesn't help that I can only play it a bit at a time, but o well.

Obviously playing as Wendy-chan.  I'm experimenting with the various costumes I can equip her with.  She's currently sporting the Black Wing Armor with her hair tied back in a ponytail fashion.  I wouldn't want her precious hair to drag on the wings now.  She's annihilating everything that dares oppose her, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 7, 2012)

Dragon's dogma never thought it would be this good


----------



## Corruption (Jul 7, 2012)

I started playing Diablo 3 again. Not sure how long that's going to last though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2012)

Tales of Graces f


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 7, 2012)

I've moved up to Chameleon Twist 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 8, 2012)

Wild Arms 

Great game, certainly worth it if you supposed to call yourself a pure RPG fan.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 8, 2012)

Finally finished *AC Revelations*.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Hyperdimension Neptunia

(Sweet DLC bombarding Jebus!)


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 8, 2012)

BF3, InFamous 2


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2012)

Beat Mass Effect in about five days, now starting up Mass Effect 2.

Immediate observation: I cannot run and spray like I used to in the first game.  Damn it.  But I guess it adds to the gameplay.  Game isn't as easy anymore when you need to scavenge for basic resources like on other shooters.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor


----------



## Stringer (Jul 9, 2012)

Started another playthrough of Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## Narusuke Uchimake (Jul 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor


Wow. Haven't played that in a while. Me Halo 1, Halo Custom Edition, and Dead Space 2 multiplayer on PC.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 13, 2012)

Atelier Rorona

(Ah games with multiple endings.  Too lazy to save many states and deviate, so let's play it again.)


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jul 14, 2012)

Crysis 2 ( Fun Game)
Section 8 Prejudice (Boring Game)
Wolfteam (Very fun game)
MU Online (Fun Game)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 14, 2012)

Rainbow Moon.

Damn good game, I can say that.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 14, 2012)

I am playing  now, I'm having a blast, it reminds me of my childhood when I would play with my LEGOs.

(I used to own the PS2 version, but I never got to finish it)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 14, 2012)

Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Max Anarchy / Anarchy Reigns.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 14, 2012)

Tales of graces F


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Kid Icarus Uprising
The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword
Sakura Samurai


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Hyperdimension Neptunia (I can see why the game is named after Neptune.  The purple goddess is leagues above the rest.)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 28, 2012)

In retro mood today.

Alex Kidd in Miracle World and Gunstar Heroes.

Tough games if you ever think about completing this classic games without losing a life.


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 28, 2012)

Spelunky and Max Payne 3.
Soon to be Legend of Grimrock.


----------



## Naked (Jul 28, 2012)

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition
Assassin's Creed: Revelations


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 29, 2012)

Orcs must die 2, starting tomorrow


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 29, 2012)

Atelier Totori (Alright, time to start the second game of this saga.  Goodbye loli Rorona...until next game that is.)


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 29, 2012)

Twilight Princess!!


----------



## Twisted Darkness (Jul 29, 2012)

Blazblue: Calamity Trigger.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 29, 2012)

Kirby's Return to Dream Land. Good Game


----------



## Corruption (Jul 29, 2012)

The Witcher 2. Great graphics and loving it so far.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2012)

Started Saints Row: The Third today. First couple of levels are a bank robbery, a plane-parachute escape and infiltrating a military base. Awesome or awesome?


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line.

Awesome fucking game...and how there's no thread is disappoint.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 30, 2012)

Dante's Inferno


----------



## BlackDahlia (Jul 30, 2012)

GTA: The Ballad of Gay Tony. I'm trying to get the last two trophies for the game, but the mission rating system is super annoying. If this system is in GTA V I won't bother going after trophies anymore


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 30, 2012)

Centuryslayer said:


> Orcs must die 2, starting tomorrow



Same here, want to do co-op?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 30, 2012)

BlazBlue Continuum Shift II (PSP)

Street Fighter Alpha 3 Max (PSP)

Naruto Shipuuden: Ultimate Ninja Impact (PSP)


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 30, 2012)

Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition (PC)

Assassin's Creed II (PS3)

Starting tomorrow:

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (3DS)


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll be playing with my dick until Guild Wars 2 comes out.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 31, 2012)

LoZ: Spirit Tracks


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 31, 2012)

LOZ Links Awakening


----------



## Corruption (Jul 31, 2012)

Still playing The Witcher 2 and Battlefield 3 multiplayer. Also started playing Metroid: Other M.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 1, 2012)

Rock Of Ages - 8/10

Weird, totally weird game. You would do well to get it for free from Playstation store. 

Don't forgot to download excellent Dead Space 2 too.


----------



## Hebe (Aug 1, 2012)

Corruption said:


> The Witcher 2. Great graphics and loving it so far.



Playing this too.

Also, stuck with the oldies. Age of Empires II and Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir.


----------



## Mori (Aug 3, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3D. 

The first game of my Zelda marathon which will include all of the console titles, N64 - Wii.


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 3, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City
League of Legends

A question for the Witcher 2 players: Is it better than the first one?


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 5, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 5, 2012)

Prototype 2 and assasin's creed revalations


----------



## Corruption (Aug 5, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> A question for the Witcher 2 players: Is it better than the first one?



Yes. /10char


----------



## Gino (Aug 5, 2012)

Asura's Wrath and Castlevania lords of shadow


----------



## Hebe (Aug 5, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> A question for the Witcher 2 players: Is it better than the first one?



I liked it better than the first one, mostly due to the plot. 
Also, the graphics are better, imo.


----------



## SenshiManny (Aug 20, 2012)

Just got done finishing up the story missions of Sleeping Dog. Will play a bit more of it and then move on to The World Ends with You.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2012)

Mobile Suit Gundam: Battle Operation


----------



## Corruption (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm playing RAGE on the PC. Waiting for Guild Wars 2 to come out too.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 20, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 22, 2012)

I am currently playing *LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 (PS3)* , I have already beaten the storylines for Years 1-3 !


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 22, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance

Dino Crisis 2


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (3DS)

Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition (PC)


----------



## Corruption (Aug 25, 2012)

Guild Wars 2!!!!


----------



## Mael (Aug 25, 2012)

Replaying Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 25, 2012)

Max Payne 3! So What!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2012)

Finished up New Vegas for the 4th time, now I'm playing:

Fallout 3: GotY Edition (PC)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance (3DS)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2012)

Now Playing:  

New Super Mario Bros 2 (3DS)
Mario Kart  7 (3DS)
Persona 4 Arcade (PS3)


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 26, 2012)

*CS:GO
BF3*
Gears of War 3

All on XBL.  Come at me.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 26, 2012)

Skate 3
Ghost Recon Future Soldier
Come on shoot me!


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3D (still)

Fate/Stay Night. Got past the prolouge, finally.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Playing Persona 3 Portable in waiting for persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Greed (Aug 26, 2012)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2 (PC)


----------



## Stringer (Aug 26, 2012)

Mortal Kombat 9
Fall of Cybertron - Demo


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs PC


----------



## Dominus (Aug 27, 2012)

Naruto Shippūden: Gekitō Ninja Taisen! Special


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2012)

Today:

Pokemon Black (DS)
Persona 4 (PS2)


----------



## Sera (Aug 29, 2012)

Persona 3. :33


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 1, 2012)

Binery Domain 

Quite enjoyable game, certainly worth buying, especially at cheap price now.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 4, 2012)

Virtua Fighter 5: Final Showdown
Street Fighter 4: Arcade Edition


Mostly playing fighters right now.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 4, 2012)

The Last Story.


----------



## SignOfKai (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark Souls and FFXIII. I'm forcing myself through one of the two.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 5, 2012)

Final Fantasy V Advance (GBA)

Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (GBA)

New Super Mario Bros. 2 (3DS)


Playing all of them on my 3DS, the first two by using my Supercard DS TWO flash cart.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 5, 2012)

Warriors Orochi 3 (On my way to unlock every missing general)
ME2 (Just re-activated Legion)

Also, I'm in a dilema on purchasing Way of the Samurai 4 or unlocking JJBA HD for the PS3.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 5, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs. Pleasantly surprised by how good it has been, had low expectations.


----------



## Gino (Sep 5, 2012)

Sleeping dogs Pc
Dark Souls Pc


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 6, 2012)

Sleeping dogs, has turned out to be a fantastic game. 

I checked out the demo first thinking this game was all hype the  moment the demo started I got hooked.

Got the game and can say it deserves an award for best action/adventure game.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 6, 2012)

Been playing Skyrim for months now. Currently playing Dawnguard.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 6, 2012)

Started on God of War 1.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 6, 2012)

New Vegas,  Again.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 7, 2012)

The Witcher 2


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 7, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Hana (Sep 8, 2012)

War of the Roses Beta (PC)
Radiant Historia (DS)

Just waiting on Torchlight 2.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 8, 2012)

playin Final Fantasy X right now, only cuz I been bored lately and like fighting the monster arena bosses.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 9, 2012)

Been playing The World Ends With You on the DS. Pokemon Diamond as well... Haven't been playing anything on Wii yet... Might get back into Return to Dreamland so I can look at the scenery and look at Kirby for some idea to get back to work on sprites... Oh, and I need to get back to One Piece Unlimited Adventure.

Other than that, trying to stomach New Super Mario Bros. 2...

Kinda want to find a cheap n64 to buy... Get Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Stadium 2 as well as Crystal and a older Game Boy Pokemon... And Pokemon Sapphire if I can find it... On a pokemon kick lately...


----------



## Ayana (Sep 9, 2012)

Kuon for PS2.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 10, 2012)

I am currently playing *Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope International (PS3)*.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 15, 2012)

minecraft 360 and black ops


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Sep 15, 2012)

Blacklight retribution.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

Sleeping dogs - Very good game, its like the true crimes we never got.

Tekken tag 2

Naruto storm generations

SSF4AE:2012

Transformers:FOC


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Dragon Warrior Monsters (GBC) (playing it on my DS with my Supercard DS TWO flash cart)

Borderlands (PC)


----------



## Gino (Sep 16, 2012)

New Super Mario Bro's wii Dolphin emulator
Paper Mario thousand year old door Dolphin emualator
Dark souls Pc
Last Remnant Pc


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2012)

I've gone back to playing Rome Total war. I'm trying to find some good extension/conversion mods for when I finish the main modes.



ImagineBreakr said:


> Sleeping dogs - Very good game, its like the true crimes we never got.



It was originally to be the true crime we never got. Not sure if you know or not.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 16, 2012)

Riruka said:


> It was originally to be the true crime we never got. Not sure if you know or not.



I certainly believe it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 16, 2012)

Killzone 2 on elite difficulty.

50+ attempts and Radec and his dirty whores, especially cheating rocket scums, still fucked me up big times.

Couldn't play this game without cowering in tear at that final battle.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 16, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past

I tend to switch between them.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2012)

Ratchet & Clank Collection


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Oct 3, 2012)

Alliance of Valiant Arms.


----------



## mitsonbran (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Friends !!!

My name is Mitsonbran.I like play game.I play many types of game.My favorite game is Road racing game.It is very interesting game.When i get free time then i play this game.I hope you will be like this game if you will be play.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 15, 2012)

Super Mario Galaxy.

I had it since it was released but only played a bit of it then stopped. I now finished it all 120 stars and am currently replaying it as Luigi.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 16, 2012)

i am currently playing super mario bros 3 on my snes emulator cos of the video link in my signature.lol
also playing the witcher...dont like the fight mech but meh,story more important than that.
And playing football manager 12...best game ever.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 16, 2012)

Dishonored


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

Pokemon Black 2 (DS)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind (PC)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC)


----------



## Bishamon (Oct 16, 2012)

Dishonored
Borderlands 2
DOTA 2


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2012)

PokeMMO

Minecraft

Dragon Ball Z Kinect


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2012)

Currently Playing Pokemon Black 2


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Oct 23, 2012)

I am currently playing *Grand Theft Auto IV (PS3)*, *Grand Theft Auto IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony (PS3)*, and *Grand Theft Auto IV: The Lost and Damned (PS3)* !


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bioshock 2
Minecraft


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 23, 2012)

Xenoblade



......and MapleStory with a friend for a couple of days <_<.


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2012)

Dark Cloud this game is making me pretty upset.


----------



## King Diablo (Oct 24, 2012)

I've mostly been playing D3 and Torchlight 2 lately.


----------



## Isamaru (Oct 25, 2012)

League of legends
borderlands 2


----------



## Yukisame (Oct 26, 2012)

Amnesia the dark descent and Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 27, 2012)

Started my High Chaos run in Dishonored!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 27, 2012)

Minecraft 360

MW3

Borderlands 2

Pokemon: black


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 27, 2012)

just finished, Aladdin on the SNES. pretty fun albeit short.

Playing Earthbound/Mother2 right now on the snes. At first the controls bugged me a lot but the game is a lot more fun the more I play it. also, the music in this game is fucking phenomenal.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 27, 2012)

Mass Effect 3
Pokemon Black 2
Kingdom Hearts DDD
Borderlands 2
No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 14, 2012)

C9 Online


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 14, 2012)

Kirby's Return to Dreamland, fantastic game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star (3DS)

Code of Princess (3DS)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Never mind on the video
Shadows of the damned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops II (PS3)
Pokemon Black2 (DS)


----------



## Medea (Nov 17, 2012)

World of Warcraft (it never really ends does it? ) and I'm on the last domain for Alice Madness Returns


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 17, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops II (PS3)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

New Super Mario Bros U (WiiU)
Nintendo Land (WiiU)


----------



## Roman (Nov 20, 2012)

Tekken Tag Tournament 2


----------



## Griever (Nov 24, 2012)

Game of Thrones RPG and A Game of Thrones Genesis.

I hadn't really heard any good things about the RPG but it was on sale due to thanksgiving deal on steam so i thought what the hell. It's alright, it's pretty fun playing as Mors Westford with his skin changing abilities though i hate the camera 

as for A Game of Thrones - Genesis: i like it alot, though it is the first game of the like i've played.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 24, 2012)

Just been playing Halo 4 whenever I have time.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been getting into PSASBR.

Not bad.. not bad at all.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 24, 2012)

Replaying Bastion.


----------



## MessiahZach (Nov 24, 2012)

*Farming Simulator 2011.*


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

Paper Mario: Sticker Star. (3DS)

Sonic Rivals 2. (PSP/PSN. Playing it on my Vita.)

Castlevania: The Adventure. (3DS VC)


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 25, 2012)

Tribes Ascend


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

The Impossible Game on my Xbox, after a year I finally beat stage 1 working on stage 2 now.


----------



## trollface (Nov 27, 2012)

Just finished legendary on halo 4. Dat halo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2012)

NCAA 12  love me the recruiting and kicking ass part


----------



## WZRD (Nov 27, 2012)

WWE '13, Resident Evil 6, Assassin's Creed 3, and COD Black Ops 2


----------



## FoxxyKat (Nov 27, 2012)

Resident Evil 6 and the Ratchet and Clank Collection.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Persona 4 golden......short review......buy a VITA for it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2012)

Devil May Cry 3, Fifa 13, Assassin's Creed III kinda on break, Chivalry: Medieval Warfare GOTY ALL YEARS and that's it


----------



## SenshiManny (Nov 29, 2012)

Castle Crashers(PC), Paper Mario Sticker Star.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 29, 2012)

Fifa 13 and World of Warcraft, got Assassins Creed 3 to play over Christmas period.


----------



## Remyx (Nov 29, 2012)

WWE 13 **


----------



## Anarch (Nov 29, 2012)

Replaying The Witcher Enhanced Edition


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm finally playing *Assassin's Creed (PS3)* for the first time ever, it's every bit as awesome as I hoped it would be !

Sadly I have noticed at least two bugs .

*1.)* Sometimes the loading screen for the animus never "finishes/loads". I'm talking about the one where you can move Altair around it, not the loading bar thingies.

*2.)* Sometimes the in-game movement "slows down" or straight out "freezes".

Does anyone know how to fix these two bugs ?


----------



## Anarch (Dec 1, 2012)

ME3 with Omega DLC.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently playing *Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater HD (PS3)*.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI (PS1)


----------



## Vice (Dec 6, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## GUMI (Dec 6, 2012)

Right at this moment in the past week I've been playing
- Far Cry 3
- Skyrim


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sykrim Solos.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 6, 2012)

Resident evil 6 and COD: BO2


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 7, 2012)

Devil May Cry 5 (demo)


----------



## Gino (Dec 7, 2012)

Heavenly modded Skyrim 




NeoKurama said:


> Devil May Cry 5 (demo)



lol wut??


----------



## Grape (Dec 7, 2012)

This guy is so meta he _is_ meta.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2012)

Halo 4 multiplayer (level 39)
Several playthroughs of Borderlands 2 with various people and alone.
XCOM when I've got about an hour to spare.
And I'm about to start a new playthrough of Skyrim.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Fez

Sometimes shadows of the damned.


----------



## Magic (Dec 7, 2012)

Skyrim Redone (mod that revamps the skill tree) doing dawngaurd shit
Pso2
Tf2


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 7, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode II (PSN)

Rayman Origins (PSN on my Vita.)

Both are amazing games, by the way.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 8, 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3

What a fucking horrible game compared to Brotherhood.  Horrible voice acting by whoever is Connor too.  I understand his first language isn't English, but it just makes the entire thing feel like I'm listening to a B-movie.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 9, 2012)

Currently playing bioshock. It a good good game,i enjoy the madness and games theme if i may add. Yet to finish it though.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 11, 2012)

I am currently playing *Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy HD (PS3)* !


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

FTL: Faster Than Light



goddammit this is awesome


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrono Trigger and Sonic Generations on PS3. 

Its a deadly combination. Thank God the semester is over.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Chrono Trigger and Sonic Generations on PS3.
> 
> Its a deadly combination. Thank God the semester is over.



well what do you know? I am playing chrono trigger on my snes emulator. You have good taste in old school games my friend. *reps


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 17, 2012)

C9 Online
PlanetSide 2


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2012)

Skyward Sword. Still haven't beaten it.


----------



## Joker J (Dec 17, 2012)

(360) Mostly just Street Fighter 4 AE12  switching from Vega to main Adon. 
and sometimes Halo 4, but Iwas also trying to play LoL but got kinda bored and stopped, might try again some other time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 17, 2012)

Toddler Naruto said:


> I am currently playing *Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy HD (PS3)* !



This             .


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

I have to choose between XCOM, Dishonored, Darksiders 2, and The Sly Cooper Collection.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 17, 2012)

Grand Theft Auto 4 Complete and Burnout Paradise on the PS3.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 17, 2012)

UMVC3, TTT2, and Double Dragon Neon


----------



## Burke (Dec 17, 2012)

pretty sure im going to be guild wars 2-ing it up until gta 5 pc :v


----------



## Dominus (Dec 19, 2012)

I just started playing FIFA 13


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

^ please tell me they did not ruin anything that made fifa12 a great game. (eg commentary,gameplay,manager mode). Anyway,i know it will always be better than what pes can offer.


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

S-S-SSSSSSSSSSSKKKYYYYYYYYYYYRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

lol Lavos that monster was relentless.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 20, 2012)

Aion: Ascension.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 20, 2012)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Virtua Fighter 5: Final Showdown


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

Gino said:


> lol Lavos that monster was relentless.



tell me bout it bro. I mean,in one turn he does like five attacks that drain up to 7000 points of health. Am like how the hell did people finish this with no infinite health cheat? Or save state? I like a difficult challenge in my games but not in rpg's especially with move spamming bosses. I have never felt so helpless without a cheat in my life to beat a game. So again, screw you lavos!


----------



## Gino (Dec 20, 2012)

^^I said I was gonna give the game go again since it pissed me off when a certain someone died.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 21, 2012)

Gravity Rush and Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 21, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss (3DS)

Punch-Out!! (Wii)


----------



## Ruby (Dec 22, 2012)

Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos (PC) for the third time.

Alice Madness Returns (PC)


----------



## Baks (Dec 22, 2012)

Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask. Really am enjoying this game, this is the first game in the series that I have played btw.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 22, 2012)

Call  Of Duty: MW3


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Darksiders II.

So far it surpasses the "just okay" original in ever conceivable way.


----------



## TsundereCapricorn (Dec 28, 2012)

Pokemon Heart Gold 3ds
Assassin's Creed 3 ps3


----------



## ?clair (Dec 30, 2012)

_Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep._ <3 It is le legendary.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 30, 2012)

King Of Fighters VIII on PS3

Offer me a chance to have myself bleeding by you in online mode.

Tagged_Deaf for your pleasure to add to your so-called Ranking.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

Shanks. Its a very fun game.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 31, 2012)

GTA San Andreas.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 31, 2012)

Metal Gear solid 3 HD


----------



## 115 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dragon Age II - Jesus this game, had so much potential and yet it's wasted on the bleak city that is Kirkwall.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Drakensang River of Time:
German RPG

Played it on a PC that has minium specs for game - which meant LOTS OF HORRIBLE loading.


The "Villages" are split up, and each time you travel from one to another you gotta go through a loading menu.


It's similar to Dungeon Siege (similar), but with more emphasis on story.
It's also very similar to Elder scrolls.
There is Fast travel in between sectors of a village or area. Example in Elven woods there is like four fast travel points where you have to be within those points to travel from point to point.
Alot of dungeon back tracking though.

There is alot more to be said, such as you can't jump.


But let's get down to: Do i recommend it for RPG lovers?

Yes, but on the condition that you have a good PC.


What score do i give it? 6.5


Anything else to add? Graphics is pretty similar to Elder scrolls, so in that respect better than Dungeon Siege's. But then again Dungeon Siege only had 1 loading screen and nothing more.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 1, 2013)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift Extend (PS3)

The Last Story (Wii)


----------



## Hebe (Jan 1, 2013)

Guild Wars 2

Thank you, Santa


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2013)

*Mass Effect 2*


----------



## Anarch (Jan 1, 2013)

Legend of Zelda : Ocarina of Time on my new 3ds


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 2, 2013)

Borderlands 2 and Halo 4 on the 360 and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin on the DS. (make more AW games please )


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> Metal Gear solid 3 HD



Good shit, fucker.

I'm playing Fez, and ICO HD collection.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

It still suprises me none plays football manager on nf.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol _why_ would any of us play that?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

its a nice sports game...
currently playing mass effect one...though i doubt i will finish it


----------



## Chronos (Jan 2, 2013)

Persona 3 (PS3)
Dragon's Dogma (Xbox360)
Tales of The Abyss (3DS)

All very good games.  I'm especially enjoying Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Phoenix6000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pokemon Black 2.

I got a new 3DS XL for Christmas and can finally trade online. Have to say, I'm very pleased with the results.


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2013)

Paper Mario ttyod on dolphin emulator
Hitman Absolution Pc


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 3, 2013)

need for speed most wanted/ replaying it for the 5th time just because of that awesome bmw M3


----------



## steveht93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Uncharted 3: drakes deception

Good game


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 3, 2013)

Alan Wake. Just bought it off the Steam holiday sale for $5. Absolutely love it. Graphics are really beautiful and the story is great.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 3, 2013)

Mortal Kombat 9 (free by PS+)

Good shit, always using Krato to punish any petty gods including Raiden.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 5, 2013)

Phantasy Star (Sega Master System)


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 5, 2013)

bayo-redoing cause my PS3 broke.
SSF4
crisis core


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 5, 2013)

Battlefield 3. Dat Xbow.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2013)

Missing_Nin said:


> bayo-redoing cause my PS3 broke.
> SSF4
> crisis core



whos ur fav fighter in ssf4...its ken or ryu for me


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 5, 2013)

Crysis 2.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 5, 2013)

Sims 3 

Bought a copy of the main game but downloaded the rest of the expansions.  Quite fun and great to get off the violent games for once.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 6, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> whos ur fav fighter in ssf4...its ken or ryu for me



i play quite a few, but i gotta go w/ akuma, viper, or cammy.

akuma (probably my strongest char when im in the zone or have been playing long sets)
viper (spent the most time w/ her, but still aint great lol)
cammy (i played her a lot before, but i kind of dropped her when she lost her ground CS)


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Currently going through a lot right now:

Dark Souls
Borderlands 2
Game of Thrones
The Walking Dead

And still have The Testament of Sherlock Holmes to rock.

I feel like there's others. Just so overwhelmed. And to think, DmC and Dead Space 3 are soon!


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 7, 2013)

Being recently reminded of the hole debacle that took place about Bayonetta 2 being in the WiiU and not on the Palstation and Xbawks, I started playing Bayonetta again. I completed it early on last year, but coming back wouldn't hurt.

After playing some I realized that there were many things that I didn't finish, then I looked up and it turns I didn't even get half of it's secrets. 

I'm addicted to it at the moment.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

Super Meat Boy and Giana Sister: Twisted Dreams

both frustrate me atm , but I'm having more fun with the former. Need to pick up something lighter though.

also planning to dive deeper into Chivalry


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 12, 2013)

DiRT? 3 COMPLETE EDITION
Crysis 2 v1.9
Section 8 Prejudice


----------



## Furious George (Jan 12, 2013)

Mass Effect 2. Again. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 16, 2013)

F.E.A.R. - Just what I needed. The gunplay is fantastic and the graphics still hold up well.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 16, 2013)

Re-playing Phantasy Star 4.


----------



## Misao (Jan 16, 2013)

dead space 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

Assassin's Creed 3 (PS3)

Final Fantasy 6 (GBA)


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2013)

Cave Story wii hard mode


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Empire Total Woah


----------



## Ash (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm about to finish up the first Mass Effect, which has been fantastic.

As usual, I start playing a game series after several sequels have already come out.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 19, 2013)

Assassin's Creed? III
Need for Speed: Most Wanted(2012)


----------



## lathia (Jan 19, 2013)

Tales of Graces F (cause I forgot I had it)
Ragnarok Tactics


----------



## Lulu (Jan 20, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> F.E.A.R. - Just what I needed. The gunplay is fantastic and the graphics still hold up well.



aint played that one. I have played f.e.a.r 2 though. I loved it. Jumped me once or twice


----------



## Lulu (Jan 20, 2013)

As for me. Replaying spider man shattered dimensions. Its glitchy and the button response is slow...frustrating. Searched google and it has no definate fix.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2013)

Anarchy Reigns
LoZ: Skyward Sword (replaying)
Mobile Suit Gundam: Battle Operation


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jan 30, 2013)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 31, 2013)

Pokemon White 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 31, 2013)

Alan Wake - Loving this more and more. Remedy <3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii)
Donkey Kong Country Returns (Wii)

PS3 had to be sent in for repairs, time to kill some games on the backlog.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 31, 2013)

My backlog...oh God help me.

Paper Mario: Sticker Star (3DS)

Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed (PS3)


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2013)

Doing another playthrough of _Batman: Arkham City_.

Dead or Alive 5, been a while since I last played this one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2013)

Devil Survivor Overclocked (3DS)

God of War Saga (PS3, played Chains of Olympus and Ghost of Sparta, now playing the first God of War)

Persona 3 FES (PS3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2013)

Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jan 31, 2013)

I Am Alive. Picked it up for $2.50 during the steam sale. It's okay I guess.... Not as bad as some people are saying it was but definitely no where near as good as the trailer made it out to look.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 1, 2013)

Tekken Tag Tournament HD.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 1, 2013)

i need a new game to play (not multiplayer)


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 2, 2013)

DmC Devil May Cry


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

. Zelda: Ocarina of Time (the king of Zelda games )

. Mortal Kombat: Komplete Edition (amazing game, full of nostalgia)

. Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations

. PES 2013

. FIFA 2013

. Scribblenauts Unlimited (surprisingly fun and charming game with an amazing soundtrack)

. Donkey Kong Country 2 (one of the best SNES games)


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 2, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> . Zelda: Ocarina of Time (the king of Zelda games )



Achieving 100% on this game.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 2, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> Achieving 100% on this game.



lol same here.

Forgot to add Resident Evil Remake on GC, I'm playing it on the first time and I gotta say It's becoming my favourite RE game along with RE2, it took everything I like about the Resident Evil games (horror, atmosphere, save room music <3) and added more positive things to it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 2, 2013)

NCAA Football 13.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 10, 2013)

Darksiders I & II


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2013)

I should work on my backlog but one conversation about fast paced 3rd person shooters with some guy I barely knew was enough to make me play this again. Gonna play the 2nd after, of course.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 21, 2013)

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations (PS3)


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 21, 2013)

Completed *Advance Wars Dual Strike* on Hard difficulty.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 21, 2013)

^  I don’t know you but have earned my respect for completing such a feat. 

*Kingdom Hearts on PS2 

Advance Wars: Days of Ruin and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days on DS*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 21, 2013)

Max Payne 2 and Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity (3DS)
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (3DS/WiiU)


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 22, 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity (3DS), Kirby's Adventure (Wii U VC), and New Super Mario Bros. U (Wii U).


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^  I don?t know you but have earned my respect for completing such a feat.


lol thanks. I got an S-rank overall, too. I can't say the same for *Days of Ruin*, though. That game's hard even on normal difficulty. D:


----------



## monafifia (Apr 23, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite (PS3)
Kingdom Hearts Birth by sleep (PSP)


----------



## Gino (Apr 23, 2013)

lunar silver star harmony(psp)


----------



## Hentai (Apr 23, 2013)

I started Dark Souls once again. Afterwards i will focus on Skyrim again.


----------



## Stringer (May 6, 2013)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Tomb Raider
Virtua Fighter 5: Final Showdown


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 6, 2013)

Alien Bleed (1991 version)

Classic game from Amiga.

Time to focus on Dragon Dogma: Dark Arisen now.


----------



## Hebe (May 6, 2013)

Stuck on Aion, Skyrim and Tomb Raider for many days now.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 6, 2013)

was doing forest PVP in Dark Souls but now I'm getting to Dragon's Dogma: The dark arisen and I'm loving it.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 6, 2013)

Currently on my fifth playthrough of Gotcha Force for the Gamecube, and re-enacting some fights in Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2.


----------



## Killerqueen (May 6, 2013)

Megaman and Bass 
stuck on the second to final boss


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2013)

Pokemon White 2


----------



## Killerqueen (May 8, 2013)

Metal Gear solid 4


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 8, 2013)

*Ni No Kuni Wrath Of The White Witch -10/10*

Just spent 10 mins playing and i just knew that it is going to be amazing game.

?18 for it? Damn, what a deal!


----------



## Bishamon (May 10, 2013)

Check muh new set


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite. I'm not done yet, but it definitely is worth getting.

Thoughts:

- For some time I thought Dewitt was a huge asshole who feels no remorse about selling a girl to a bunch of thieves or whatever they are in order to pay a debt. But he's not that bad.

- I often think about how I'd like to tear Elizabeth's ass. 

- The combat is fun, and... I keep dying over and over.

- Teamwork is the best.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 11, 2013)

tomb raider and far cry 3

i need to get bioshock infinite but one of my friends hasnt finished it yet so i have to wait...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 11, 2013)

Far Cry 3 - Blood Dragon.

Funny shit.


----------



## Bishamon (May 11, 2013)

^hahaha that sex scene.


----------



## MCTDread (May 12, 2013)

Gwynbleidd said:


> ^hahaha that sex scene.



The most awkward sex scene ever  


FarCry3 Blood Dragon. Last mission. Collected everything. 


Command and Conquer : Red Alert 3.... Nothing makes you feel like shit more than the enemy AI completely decimating yoy less than 10 minutes into the match


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 12, 2013)

Nothing my xbox broke


----------



## Bishamon (May 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> The most awkward sex scene ever
> 
> 
> FarCry3 Blood Dragon. Last mission. Collected everything.
> ...




Probably

Though you should take a look at the ones from Dragon Age Origins, the music in particular make it pretty unbearable which is why I always skipped them in my numerous playthroughs


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 12, 2013)

Lufia 2 on the SNES.

I recently finished Chrono Trigger DS.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Guacamelee. 

Some of the platforming puzzles make me want to take a drink. Several drinks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (3DS)
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX (3DS eShop)
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages (3DS eShop)
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (3DS eShop)
3D Classics: Kirby's Adventure (3DS eShop)


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 4, 2013)

Castlevania (3DS VC).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Guacamelee.
> 
> Some of the platforming puzzles make me want to take a drink. Several drinks.



Worthy Metroidvania or what?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Worthy Metroidvania or what?



Pretty much. It really surprised me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Pandora's Tower and Viewtiful Joe 2


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2013)

Bulletstorm - fun shooter, I don't get the complaints


----------



## bobby8685 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to pimp this game out.
Night of the Rabbit

A true point and click adventure game with a really fun story and cast of characters. I loved it beginning to end. It isn't as challenging as I like but it has so much charm. I highly suggest it. And if you don't find that rabbit cool as hell, you're wrong!

I enjoyed it so much I am thinking about giving away a Steam key for it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2013)

Replaying Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 7, 2013)

Still playing Bioshock 1.

Even though it's probably my 3rd playthrough, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I totally forgot about NOT killing Sander Cohen until I get to Apollo Heights so that I could gain access to his room with the Power to the People Station. Goddammit, I'm so dumb. D:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2013)

Beat Condemned: Criminal Origins yesterday. It's pretty outdated on the visual department and the story's a joke but it's a pretty damn good game. Gonna see how the sequel pans out.

BUT FIRST. Steam added Shadow Warrior for free in steam so time for some good old fashioned FPS bonanza. Plus the expansions are freeware, best of both worlds.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 7, 2013)

Killzone HD

Fuckin' Rico. I used to love him during the PS2 days, with his awesome army-fucking-up mini gun and his sweet bromance with Hakha.

Too bad he's such a jerk in Killzone 2 & 3.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2013)

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate* (3DS)

*Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story* (DS)

*Pokenon Crystal* (GBC)


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2013)

Koudelka - PS1


----------



## lacey (Jun 27, 2013)

Replaying _Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance_. That game is so fun, unf.

Also playing _Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack In Time_. Putting most of my gaming time into that. Beat the final boss a few days ago, but I decided to go back and collect the remaining Zoni (and get the RYNO), so that I could beat the "extra" boss and gain access to the Museum. I intend to go back to the final battles and then replay the whole game again in challenge mode.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 27, 2013)

Dakku sourusu


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 27, 2013)

But seriously Dark Souls


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2013)

Street Fighter IV!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, it's probably the only game I played on a daily basis.

I have a lot of games I've started but haven't continued for various reasons.

Currently working on Final Fantasy VI (Virtual Console version on Wii) and Naruto UNS3, though I haven't played the latter in a while.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jun 28, 2013)

persona 4 arena and dragon's dogma dark arisen


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 28, 2013)

I am currently playing *Resident Evil 6 (PS3)* as Leon, I am still trying to deal the death shot to Mutated Derek Simmons.


----------



## Island (Jun 28, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> I'm playing Animal Crossing: New Leaf, it's probably the only game I played on a daily basis.


^

Plus Endless Space that I bought off Steam yesterday and some Civ V + Mods.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 28, 2013)

Defiance for the PC, just bought it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 28, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite 

I completed it just now and I'm depressed....
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Especially when Booker sold away his little girl AND her face that when she got dragged into a space hole and severed a little finger. 





Great game!


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 29, 2013)

Final fantasy. I just recently bought this game, and I'm curious about what's so good with FinalF


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2013)

Persona 4 Golden (Vita)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (3DS)


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 29, 2013)

Been playing a lot of *Dynasty Warriors 4* for the past 2 weeks. My last semi-working ps2 controller has gone to shit thanks to this game and now gotta get a new one. ;___;


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 29, 2013)

Nowadays I rarely find time to play, currently Splinter Cell Conviction and Ghost Recon Future Soldier until Blacklist is finally out.


----------



## damastah (Jul 4, 2013)

Tekken Revolution,Street Fighter x Tekken,God of War: Ascension


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 4, 2013)

Civilization 5: Gods and Kings 

Blood Bowl - Xbox 360


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

A friend of mine handed me over his Final Fantasy XIII copy since I was curious about whether or not it sucked as bad as people said a few years ago, and I wasn't going to pay for it.

Shit game.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 4, 2013)

Bioshock 2.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 7, 2013)

I am currently playing *Resident Evil 6 (PS3)* as Sherry , I am about to start Jake Chapter 5 !

(I've already beaten both Leon's and Chris's campains)


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2013)

Uncharted: Drake's Forturne (PS3)


----------



## Reyes (Jul 20, 2013)

Phoenix Wright


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm finally playing *Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3)* , I just started Chapter 4: Run to Ground !


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 29, 2013)

*Bioshock Infinite* Xbox 360

*Killzone 2* PS3

*Pokemon White* 3DS

*Lunar Silver Star Harmony* PSP


----------



## Stringer (Jul 29, 2013)

King of Fighters XIII
The Last of Us
Garou: Mark of the Wolves


----------



## Blαck (Jul 29, 2013)

Bayonetta-Xbox 360
Metal Gear Revengence (Sam's DLC) Xbox 360


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2013)

Dynasty Warriors 8


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 31, 2013)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 3(PS3)  completed main story mode just need to complete the other stuff.
Next on my list Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1-Got it a few months ago  still haven't gotten around to play it for some reason.

Needs to get back to  Pokemon Heartgold at some point also.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 31, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening (3DS)
Animal Crossing New Leaf (3DS)
Project X Zone (3DS)
Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger (3DS)
Mii Streetpass Plaza (3DS)

Assassin's Creed 3 (Wii U)
New Super Luigi U (Wii U)
Zen Pinball 2 (Wii U)
Earthbound (Wii U)

Pokemon Conquest (DS)

Fire Emblem (GBA)

Pokemon Stadium 2 / Pokemon Yellow (N64/Game Boy)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC)


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

*Tales of Graces F* (PS3) - I think I'm in the final dungeon.

*Pok?mon Platinum* (NDS) - Only four badges so far, but I'm taking it nice and slow


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 3, 2013)

I've started playing *Borderlands: GotY Edition (PS3)* , I'm currently at Fyrestone as Roland (Level 4) .


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 3, 2013)

going to be playing pikmin 3 tomorrow, then dragons crown when it comes out

currently playing fall out 3, demons souls, binding of isaac, civ 5, the yawgh, and though not a video game Pathfinder.


----------



## Asuka Langley Soryu (Aug 3, 2013)

*Final Fantasy IX* (PS1)

*Persona 3: FES* (PS2)

*Super Street Fighter IV* (PS3)


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2013)

Started a new Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines run yesterday with the new fan patch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 3, 2013)

New fan patch?


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> New fan patch?



Rumor: Zelda U is a Sequel to Twilight Princess, Made To Challenge Skyrim


----------



## Anarch (Aug 4, 2013)

Started a new Fallout : New Vegas run , also started playing L.A. Noire.


----------



## damastah (Aug 4, 2013)

Currently Playing Tekken Revolution, Tekken Tag 2, and Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 17, 2013)

Started both Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (3DS) and Batman: Arkham City (PS3).


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 17, 2013)

Dusted off Pokemon Conquest... It’s pretty fun


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 18, 2013)

"The Knife of Dunwall" DLC for Dishonored.

I'll be getting "The Brigmore Witches" soon, as well.


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

Batman: Arkham City. Familiarizing myself with the TL again.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2013)

Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (3DS)

Pikmin 3 (WiiU)


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2013)

EarthBound (2nd playthrough)


----------



## Itachі (Aug 18, 2013)

Fallout 3 again. I don't know how many times I have played this game.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 18, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> Started both Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (3DS) and Batman: Arkham City (PS3).



High five, playing Batman Arkham City too.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 19, 2013)

Was playing Football manager 12 earlier. Currently in year 2033. Lolz. 
Now playing marvel super heroes vs capcom.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2013)

Pokemon FireRed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 19, 2013)

Batman Arkham City. No matter how much I beat the game, I can't stop.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 26, 2013)

I finally completed the main storyline for Borderlands 1 (PS3) , I'm amazed that I've been playing the game for almost an entire month now, lol xD.

I still need to play the 4 DLCs though, as well as complete any side quests I missed and re-play as Lillith, Mordecai, and Brick.

I'm hoping to 100% everything by October 01 or earlier, since I'm borrowing it from my friend Ben.


----------



## Vash (Aug 26, 2013)

Bit.Trip Presents Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien. I'm only on world 2 so far, I'm loving the game.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 26, 2013)

...Toomba!.


----------



## Vaeny (Aug 26, 2013)

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 26, 2013)

Batman: Arkham Asylum (PS3)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 27, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (3DS) Currently on the second Mansion


----------



## Rai (Sep 2, 2013)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition(PC)
Sonic Generations
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed


----------



## Furious George (Sep 2, 2013)

Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2013)

More Duelingnetwork.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm currently playing *Sly 2: Band of Thieves HD (PS3)*, I just started *Episode 08: Anatomy for Disaster*.


----------



## P3IN (Sep 3, 2013)

Halo 2 and 3 
Prototype 
Mass effect 
Far cry 2 
Call of duty 4 
Singularity 
Dead rising 2
Assassins creed 2/brotherhood

Some others to name


----------



## Mori (Sep 3, 2013)

Tales of Symphonia. 

Spent a good portion of August catching up with some classic games that I didn't get to play in the past.


----------



## Rai (Sep 4, 2013)

Crysis 3
Battlefield 3
Mass effect 3


----------



## FoxxyKat (Sep 4, 2013)

The Last of Us


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 4, 2013)

S4 League.


----------



## Sanshouo (Sep 4, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fire Emblem Awakening
League of Legends


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2013)

Playing Fire Emblem Awakening


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 4, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid: The Legacy Collection (PS3) (Never played any Metal Gear/MGS game before, decided now is as good a time as any to catch up on the series since MGS5 looks cool)

Persona 4: Arena (PS3)

Pikmin 3 (WiiU)


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 4, 2013)

Metal Slug 7: Nintendo DS


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 5, 2013)

I've started playing *Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves HD (PS3)* , I just finished *Operation: Tar-Be-Gone!* .


----------



## b0rt (Sep 6, 2013)

WWE 13 right now.


----------



## Rai (Nov 4, 2013)

Battlefield 4
NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: Ultimate Ninja STORM 3 Full Burst


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2013)

*Rune Factory 4*


I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2013)

Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (still)

Taking me longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

The online attack on titan game is pretty fun.


----------



## RedZ1900 (Nov 4, 2013)

Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
Pokemon X
Bioshock 2
Borderlands 2


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2013)

Pokemon X
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Assassin's Creed
Sonic Generations
Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## Solar (Nov 5, 2013)

I've actually re-picked up Fate/Extra, Sands of Destruction, and Dissidia 012. I keep stalling on the first two and the latter is just for fun. Hopefully I can beat both before the one year marks since I've had the games passes.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 5, 2013)

BF4 even though I say I wouldn't get it xD
And Steam Marines

Also got Killing floor during the halloween sale on steam, pretty fun 'horde mode' game!


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

Far Cry 3, Dark Souls, Etrian Odyssey IV, The Witcher 2: Assassin of Kings


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 26, 2013)

I've started playing *Sly 4: Thieves in Time (PS3)*, I just completed the *Museum Heist* mission.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2013)

Dueling Network until Devpro works.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm also now playing *Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX (PS3)*.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2014)

Skyrim , FIFA 14, The Wolf Among Us ( want the next episode.WANT)


----------



## martryn (Jan 5, 2014)

Video Games: Skyrim (4th play-thru), Omerta, Black Ops 2, Bloons Tower Defense 5, Kingdom Rush 2, ToME.
Board Games: Sentinels of the Multiverse, Agricola, Flashpoint, Pathfinder Adventure Card Game
RPGs: Pathfinder (3 campaigns, Second Darkness, Jade Regent, and Skull and Shackles)


----------



## Soziopath (Jan 5, 2014)

*Fallout: New Vegas - Ultimate Edition*
With some essential mods, most prominently Project Nevada and A World of Pain.

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition*
Also with a few essential mods - SkyUI, Ultimate Follower Overhaul, Immersive Creatures and Populated Towns/Fortresses.

*Left 4 Dead & Left 4 Dead 2*

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Directors Cut*

*Path of Exile*
Domination League.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 5, 2014)

*Skyrim - Legendary Edition* - This game has kept my interest like few other games before it. I love constantly creating new characters with different specialties. Currently playing an Argonian that aims to learn all the magic in the world and use magic only - no weapons (unless they're required, as in Bloodskal Barrow) or Shouts (unless they're required). Installed Dragonborn, Hearthfire and Dawnguard, but removed the last add-on due to the vampire aspect more or less taking over - do these quests, or suffer vampire attacks forever.

Will soon play Splinter Cell: Blacklist and Splinter Cell: Conviction.


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 6, 2014)

*Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories*
Part of the KH 1.5 HD Remix


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jan 6, 2014)

The Last of Us I can't get enough of the online and single player its so damn good.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 6, 2014)

Shin Gundam Musou
Saint Seiya: Brave Soldiers


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 6, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> The Last of Us I can't get enough of the online and single player its so damn good.



I'm with you. Playing TLOU mp on a daily basis. So much fun.

Also finished Spec Ops: The Line today, great game.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 7, 2014)

Just started playing Pok?mon Y.


----------



## Light Warrior (Jan 9, 2014)

Wind Waker HD. It has interrupted my playthrough of Pok?mon Y.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

Playing Blue Dragon atm, i need something to keep me distracted until Sora no Kiseki comes for PC


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 9, 2014)

Been playing a lot of gundam games lately.

Mobile Suit Gundam vs Zeta Gundam

&

Mobile Suit Gundam Seed Destiny: O.M.N.I. vs Zaft 2


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2014)

GodHand
Nightshade
Skyrim


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2014)

Currently, a lot of shit.

Super Mario 3D World (WiiU)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS)
Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag (PS3)
Chibi-Robo: Photo Finder (3DS)
DmC: Devil May Cry (PC)
Metroid Prime Trilogy (Wii)

And soon I'll be starting games like...

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Ultimate Edition (PC)
Etrian Odyssey Untold: The Millennium Girl (3DS)
The Wonderful 101 (WiiU)


Jumping between a lot of games lately.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 9, 2014)

A rotating cycle between BF4, Warframe and Resogun.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 9, 2014)

One Piece: Unlimited World Red


----------



## eluna (Jan 10, 2014)

Revive my psp to play Lunar Silver Star Story


----------



## Enel (Jan 10, 2014)

League of Legends and sometime Skyrim atm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising
WWE 2k14
Grand theft auto 5

Tales of Xillia. I wish this game plays smoother like Gracea F. The controls is a bit clunky and stringing combos is quite a bitch in this game imo. But i cant really say since im just in act 1.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2014)

Metal Gear Rising
WWE 2k14
Grand theft auto 5

Tales of Xillia. I wish this game plays smoother like Gracea F. The controls is a bit clunky and stringing combos is quite a bitch in this game imo. But i cant really say since im just in act 1.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jan 11, 2014)

Currently:Tales Of Xillia last chapter


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gaces f- almost done with game
MGR
MGSLC
Ni no Kuni
Harvest Moon; Rune Factory PS3
Dragon's Crown - Wizard LV 22, same name as on here.
Event. Tales of Xilla
The Witcher for C- first time playing PC after being strictly console, game is cool so far but can't play with high graphics else it crashes...or maybe it's GS app.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2014)

NBA2k14
Battlefield 4


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 16, 2014)

Assassin's Creed 4 and AC Liberation HD
Bioshock Infinite
Final Fantasy 13-2
and Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 16, 2014)

Still playing Re: Chain of Memories via KH 1.5 

and now Star Wars Dark Forces on Steam


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 16, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts: Final Mix (via Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD ReMix)

Pokemon Y, still.


----------



## eluna (Jan 17, 2014)

Tales of the heroes: Twin brave


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 18, 2014)

Inazuma Eleven Go: Shine


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm currently playing *Ratchet and Clank: Into the Nexus (PS3)*, while waiting for UPS to deliver *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)* to my house .


----------



## Sassy (Jan 25, 2014)

Battlefield 4, Halo 4 and Modern Warfare 3 at the moment these days.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2014)

Rune Factory 4 (3DS)

Too damn good.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2014)

Zelda. A link to the past. SNES.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 26, 2014)

More DN on Computer.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm currently playing *Sleeping Dogs (PS3)*, I just completed the *Night Market Chase* mission.


----------



## Rai (Jan 26, 2014)

Need for Speed: Rivals
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2014)

Sengoku Basara 4


----------



## Lulu (Jan 26, 2014)

Lode runner. NES. Its fun.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)

LEAGUEOFLEGENDDDSSS


but getting bored of it


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 26, 2014)

Persona 3 Portable..... About 30 hour in and its still pretty meh so far


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mortal Kombat 9 for the PS3. 

pretty awsm actually. MK game that's actually semi-difficult.


----------



## eluna (Jan 28, 2014)

Legend of heroes:trails of sky, great game


----------



## Hamtaro (Jan 28, 2014)

Downloading Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon

should be fun


----------



## Rai (Feb 27, 2014)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 1, 2014)

Bravley Default about 40 hours in and not even half way through yet, I fucking love this game.

After this it will either be back to the wii u, or etrian odyssey: the millennium girl


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Mar 1, 2014)

I've resumed playing *Batman: Arkham City (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 03: Locate Joker*.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 1, 2014)

Thief and Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 1, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Thief and Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2.



How was CLOS2?


----------



## Naori Uchiha (Mar 4, 2014)

Tomb Raider on PS4. 

Played the PC version but never got around to finishing it since it's on my cousin's computer. Pretty fun game, it's pretty much the only game I'm playing right now. Well until Dead Nation comes out on PS4. XD


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2014)

Deus Ex Human Revolution and Dragons Dogma Dark Arisen


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tales of Symphonia HD


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 6, 2014)

Okami - Downloaded from Playstation Network.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 6, 2014)

Dueling Network


----------



## Gino (Mar 6, 2014)

Deponia
Lunar Silver star harmony
Breath of fire III
Fallout New vegas


----------



## Hentai (Mar 6, 2014)

Thief       PS4


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 10, 2014)

Castlevania: Circle of the Moon (GBA)

Bravery Default (3DS)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 10, 2014)

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition (PC)

First time playing it on PC (with mods), it's like falling in love all over again. I've clocked at least 50 hours so far, and roughly 90% of that time was spent on modded content.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 10, 2014)

Castlevania LoTS2.


----------



## Violence (Mar 10, 2014)

South Park: The Stick of the Truth 

SPARKLE SUNSHINE!


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 11, 2014)

Gaiares on Sega Genesis


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2014)

Nba2k14, killzone shadow fall, injustice gods among us, assassins creed 4 all these on the ps4

And metal gear legacy edition and final fantasy 13-2 on the ps3


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 11, 2014)

Flash Back on Sega Genesis


----------



## Violence (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucius


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 11, 2014)

Dawn of War Soulstorm

Fig. 1.1 shows a Stormblade ruining the the day of the poor Tsundere Sisters of Battle


*Spoiler*: __ 










Now here's the rest of the Rapetrain of Karuava, made to replace the 100 baneblades that Vance "motherfucking Dinobot Duo Silverbolt Maxwell" Stubbs Lost

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 11, 2014)

playing Xenosaga episode 1 on PS2


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2014)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2.

Just finished the main story last night, so finishing up the collectibles before I move on to 'ze Alucard DLC.

And after that I have Dishonored GotY waiting for me.  Lucky I picked that up on sale, haven't played the DLC yet.


----------



## Sassy (Apr 2, 2014)

Honestly Halo 4 as always (I don't know why but bloody addicting), and recently some Modern Warfare 3 especially online multiplayer. Kill confirmed playlist legit.


----------



## Lulu (Apr 2, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> Flash Back on Sega Genesis



I never finished that game. Have it on znes though


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition (PC)
> 
> First time playing it on PC (with mods), it's like falling in love all over again. I've clocked at least 50 hours so far, and roughly 90% of that time was spent on modded content.



if you have New Vegas

farewell fallout 3 Buggy Engine


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zeno (Apr 2, 2014)

Right now I'm between Smite and Diablo 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 2, 2014)

Inazuma Eleven Go Galaxy Big Bang


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 2, 2014)

Girlish Revolution Love Plus, just to show off the 'interesting' concept. First time you play as a fat otome protag. Gonna try LP'ing it later this week.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 2, 2014)

Warthunder WWII game with planes tanks and shit.
And still Skyrim, mods keep it interesting.
Also Test Drive Unlimited 2 again mods.

Gonna get AC IV, the newest Splinter cell and I haven't played arkham origins yet and the next one is already announced


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 2, 2014)

Pokemon X. I'm enjoying this game, more than i did White.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Apr 25, 2014)

I've started playing *Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 1 (PS3)*, I just completed *Mission 02: Omega Base*.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

Going back and forth between FFX and X-2


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

Currently playing...

Mother 3 (GBA)
Dark Souls 2 (PC)
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater HD (PS3, part of the MGS Legacy Collection)


----------



## Rai (Apr 30, 2014)

Dark Souls 2


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm going to go ahead and close what's basically a +1 thread. If you have a burning desire to share what you're playing, you can use the convo sticky.


----------

